# passenger foot well water leak



## Turbo Al (Oct 31, 2015)

Well the passenger foot well is full of water. I take it to the dealer "it will take up to 3 days to find the problem" direct fn quote. So at one year old my car is turning into a fish bowl ever time it rains. So as normal I have to track down the problem. Garden hose in hand I flush out the crap from the grills under the windshield and window wiper holes and look for the drain ports (hose running water on windshield) one obvious one on dr side but cant actually see the vent -- just a lot of water coming out so it can't be plugged. THEN I see a very small trickle coming from a little hooded vent about mid firewall on pas side. I see the vent is open just a crack and some cedar twigs trying to get out but stuck. The vent will NOT open more than 1/8 inch because the brake line is up against it!!! move the brake (BEND) carefully and the vent opens and all the crap inside flushes out. A tug on the vent and it comes out as well -- stick my fingers in there and pull out some more crap -- nowit is like a water fall so much water is coming out. Put the vent back in and now I have to wait for he next rainstorm to see if it is fixed. 
Hope this helps someone else out there and screws at least one more FN dealer out of a service warrenty or not == up yours chev. You got to know they know the vent is there and have to ask yourself if they would have fixed it under warrenty or taken 3 days to get around to bending the brake line out of the bloody way. 

Good day

Alan


----------



## Turbo Al (Oct 31, 2015)

It rained lol and it all stayed outside of the car. 

Alan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Care to shame the dealership by naming them?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Turbo Al said:


> Well the passenger foot well is full of water. I take it to the dealer "it will take up to 3 days to find the problem" direct fn quote. So at one year old my car is turning into a fish bowl ever time it rains. So as normal I have to track down the problem. Garden hose in hand I flush out the crap from the grills under the windshield and window wiper holes and look for the drain ports (hose running water on windshield) one obvious one on dr side but cant actually see the vent -- just a lot of water coming out so it can't be plugged. THEN I see a very small trickle coming from a little hooded vent about mid firewall on pas side. I see the vent is open just a crack and some cedar twigs trying to get out but stuck. The vent will NOT open more than 1/8 inch because the brake line is up against it!!! move the brake (BEND) carefully and the vent opens and all the crap inside flushes out. A tug on the vent and it comes out as well -- stick my fingers in there and pull out some more crap -- nowit is like a water fall so much water is coming out. Put the vent back in and now I have to wait for he next rainstorm to see if it is fixed.
> Hope this helps someone else out there and screws at least one more FN dealer out of a service warrenty or not == up yours chev. You got to know they know the vent is there and have to ask yourself if they would have fixed it under warrenty or taken 3 days to get around to bending the brake line out of the bloody way.
> 
> Good day
> ...


Can you supplement with a picture or two?


----------



## Turbo Al (Oct 31, 2015)

The dealership is the closest to Mission B.C. Is located in an "AUTOMALL" In Abbottsford B.C.
I only take it there for the "FREE" oil change or warrenty work. Last oil change at 20,000 miles when I dropped it off the gave me the "LIST" or recommended work to be done -- just under $300.00. I almost burst out laughing right in front of them. The list went something like this -- tire rotation $40 injector service $180 wheel alinement check $40 rear brake adjustment $35. I almost asked them why they were not wearing a mask and gun. You have to wonder how many people fall for this poop.

I will take a couple of pic this weekend and post them Tomko.

Later 
Alan


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the OP is referring to the plastic door chute on the passenger side of the engine firewall looking from the inside. It has a little door on it to keep things from falling in, but it's the drain for the windshield cowl panel. 

What's confusing is the brake line the OP writes about. I think he's referring to the fuel pressurized line, but without pictures I'm not 100% certain. 

Old GM cars used to drain water down the A-Pillar of the body, and this could lead to rust. The design of having it flow out the firewall is unique, and if you don't know what that little door is for, it can be confusing. 

With the hood up place the hose on the windsheild, you will see the "trap door open" and the water flowing. 

OP- I'm guessing the water may have been getting in through the blower motor. If this is the case, remove your glovebox, and check the cabin air filter. It could have suffered an early death due to water.

There's probably other ways that water could get into the cabin around the windshield, but I'd check the filter


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

have you guys seen the bulletin about adding a deflector to the open hole on the firewall, if you pull the plastic cowl you will see the large open hole right into the HVAC system, the only thing to stop any water from running right in is a lip on the cowl, if the car is on a angle and there is a lot of water it can go right in, I plan on making my own deflector to fix this correctly since GM is not going to do anything unless they can duplicate the "leak" stupid engineering to say the least !!


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

what year cruze is this happening too? Has it been rectified in mfg'ing for second gen 2016 ls??
This is very distressing for me, a new car owner, I had a wet floor issue from heat core in an old used vw fox years back and it was awful and moldy had to trade in due to asthma to it.
This cruze drain thing...seems like sloppy mfg' work to me, I was very concerned when I noticed the "gutter" like cowl thing below wipers....it looks like snow and crap will lay there like crazy...Im beginning to wish Id of driven my toyota yaris into the ground before trading.  PS: I found this because I was researching how to remove cowl to get to cabin air filter but now think not since I read you can muck up the seal over the filter and cause leaks.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not try these nose filters from eBay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nosk-Nose-M...nti-Allergy-Asthma-Dust-Filters-/182244227323


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why not try these nose filters from eBay?
> Nosk Nose Mask HEPA Invisible Nasal Filter 10pc Anti Allergy Asthma Dust Filters | eBay


Perfect for the office or home. A gift for the person who has everything. A post in the odours coming through when on recirc thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-gen2-service-issues/177529-outside-odors-w-recirc.html


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

One of the first mods I did was remove that flapper lid and tossed it.


----------



## nsmithksu (Jul 18, 2020)

KENSTV123 said:


> have you guys seen the bulletin about adding a deflector to the open hole on the firewall, if you pull the plastic cowl you will see the large open hole right into the HVAC system, the only thing to stop any water from running right in is a lip on the cowl, if the car is on a angle and there is a lot of water it can go right in, I plan on making my own deflector to fix this correctly since GM is not going to do anything unless they can duplicate the "leak" stupid engineering to say the least !!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

nsmithksu said:


> .


??

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

